# What's the most interesting / most expensive item you've found in a trash-out?



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

My friend works directly for the owner of Safeguard. They're given these huge, expensive foreclosures all the time. Last week they got a 2010 Mercedes. Before that they found a 2003 Camaro, numerous flat screen Tv's, guns, coin collections, etc. For the cars they had to go through a long process to get them but they ultimately got them free of charge!

What's the best item you've found?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

A stretched out love swing and a collection of polaroids featuring REALLY large women.

Never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

That's horrible.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Backwell said:


> That's horrible.


Yes yes it was


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Backwell said:


> My friend works directly for the owner of Safeguard. They're given these huge, expensive foreclosures all the time. Last week they got a 2010 Mercedes. Before that they found a 2003 Camaro, numerous flat screen Tv's, guns, coin collections, etc. For the cars they had to go through a long process to get them but they ultimately got them free of charge!
> 
> What's the best item you've found?



And one day they will go to jail or be suid for stuff like that. Safeguard is BY FAR the most unscrupulous company in the business. I just had a company TRY to give a SG work order last Friday on a property to "remove debris" (personals) Most unseasoned guys would figure SCORE!!! 1st thing i did is went to county records. Home was foreclosed on and sold at the courthouse steps 10/2011. 2 weeks later the sale was rescinded and it went back to PPO. Can't remove personals on a PPO. They said OK we'll re-assign it. GOOD! I don't want anything to do with that! I'll be the 1st one to tell the owner who took their chit too. After it goes to sale here and is posted for 10 days it's up for grabs. Best thing i got was a 97 Powerstroke F350. Haven't had a chance to work on it yet. Just using it for parts as it's really not worth the hassle of titling as it had a rough life......


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd be too scared to take anything really. I've lost all my belongings more than once due to being evicted so I know what it feels like. The same friend has taken stuff from foreclosed homes and put them in storage at his cost until they got a hold of the family.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

ive found so much good stuff over the years, some of the best stuff was when i did trashouts for brokers on houses that have been sitting for years


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> My friend works directly for the owner of Safeguard. They're given these huge, expensive foreclosures all the time. Last week they got a 2010 Mercedes. Before that they found a 2003 Camaro, numerous flat screen Tv's, guns, coin collections, etc. For the cars they had to go through a long process to get them but they ultimately got them free of charge!
> 
> What's the best item you've found?


Tell me, does this sound right to any of you? Here we have people struggling, losing their home, jobs etc...and some FNG'S thinks its ok to do these things?? Come on man. You're taking what little some of these people have left! They could sell these items to help move or relocate. It's people like you and your friend who gives honest contractors a bad name. This is just awful. Only a hack idiot would think this is ok.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Tell me, does this sound right to any of you? Here we have people struggling, losing their home, jobs etc...and some FNG'S thinks its ok to do these things?? Come on man. You're taking what little some of these people have left! They could sell these items to help move or relocate. It's people like you and your friend who gives honest contractors a bad name. This is just awful. Only a hack idiot would think this is ok.


They're contractors, not a charity. No obligation to get keep anything. The cars have to be removed. He doesn't go to someones house and take the cars, they are left there.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Backwell said:


> They're contractors, not a charity. No obligation to get keep anything. The cars have to be removed. He doesn't go to someones house and take the cars, they are left there.


Dr Phil, I understand that. If you know anything about this business. Most of the items this guy spoke about would never get approved on a PPO to be removed. On an REO, maybe. SG doesn't not allow you to keep any vehicles removed from a property. Or didn't when I worked for them. I don't know of any other national or regional that would allow that either.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Removed by a licensed towing company and stored with all paperwork and contact info forwarded to Safeguard.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

No flippin way would I keep anything. Around here a lot of people are just walking away from houses full of personals. Reason...bedbug infestation! No thank you.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Broker contacted us last week regarding an eviction we did in April 2012. Previous owner is suing heaven and earth for the loss of his personals. Fortunately we always cya, but it happens.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Broker contacted us last week regarding an eviction we did in April 2012. Previous owner is suing heaven and earth for the loss of his personals. Fortunately we always cya, but it happens.


You have some of the best replies on here! What kind of stuff did you guys take out?


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

i got a a dynamite detonator , still have it ,massey ferguson diesel tractor, 6 person golf cart , a five gallon jug half full of change ( funded most of the comp picnic ) a lot of carhart clothing and one of my PPO homes that im waiting to convert has a one person build it yourself helicopter in boxes the motor is on the table in the kitchen ,, I Chit you not


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

WTF, All I see is rotten food, needles, condums and feces. I must be in the wrong part of the Country


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

$70,000


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

With this subject... "Silence is the golden rule"


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> With this subject... "Silence is the golden rule"


Exactly!!! I have been following this thread for days and im just goin to stay out of it!:innocent:


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

after 15+ years If I kept 1% of all this stuff that MIGHT be restorable My house would look like the set of Sanford and son the TV show. lamont you dummy


----------



## FearlessTeapot (Oct 12, 2012)

We used to do a lot of work for the Federal Marshalls... lots of seizures and such. Walked into more than our share of grow houses. Homes that were literally wall to wall marijuana plants.

I've seen meth labs, voodoo shrines, and whore houses, as well. Years ago, my father entered a home with an elderly dead woman. Probably the most extreme thing we've found. 

Stay in this business long enough, you will see all kinds of stuff. We sub all of our work out now, but we instruct our crews to never take anything from the property unless the work order gives specific permission to do so. Had plenty of random people come out of the woodwork over the years threatening to sue because someone stole their grandmothers $50k ring from their dump of a house. Not worth the risk.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Storage units*

We have a contract with a self storage company where we cleanout the abandoned units that are not sold at auction. Cleaning one out , complete trash 10x30x6. Guess what I find, the old business cards and certificates for another preservation company.
It looks like they were doing cleanouts and just dumping the stuff in rental units. lol


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> We have a contract with a self storage company where we cleanout the abandoned units that are not sold at auction. Cleaning one out , complete trash 10x30x6. Guess what I find, the old business cards and certificates for another preservation company.
> It looks like they were doing cleanouts and just dumping the stuff in rental units. lol


Maybe it was a PPO storage unit.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> We have a contract with a self storage company where we cleanout the abandoned units that are not sold at auction. Cleaning one out , complete trash 10x30x6. Guess what I find, the old business cards and certificates for another preservation company.
> It looks like they were doing cleanouts and just dumping the stuff in rental units. lol





thanohano44 said:


> Maybe it was a PPO storage unit.





Saw one of those on Storage Wars Texas.

Unit was nothing but trash.


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

What is the official law of a trashout? If they leave their property in a foreclosed home, it's abandoned property / bank owned now, correct? How are they able to sue?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> What is the official law of a trashout? If they leave their property in a foreclosed home, it's abandoned property / bank owned now, correct? How are they able to sue?





Depends on YOUR STATE laws.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Backwell said:


> What is the official law of a trashout? If they leave their property in a foreclosed home, it's abandoned property / bank owned now, correct? How are they able to sue?


In Wisconsin, It doesn't matter when or if they leave. It matters that the sheriff did a formal eviction. :thumbsup: Even then, clients want to remove and store for another 30 days or just leave the house sit for another 30 days.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

You just don't discuss it- you just walk along and:whistling2:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Backwell said:


> . . . How are they able to sue?


Lawyers! ing lawyers!

_"First thing we do, let's kill all the lawyers"_ -William Shakespeare (Henry The Sixth, Part 2 Act 4, scene 2, 71–78)

That quote is on a plaque hanging above the door in my lawyers office.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Its never abandoned unless a legal eviction has been completed. Even a Sheriffs Sale doesnt make you immune from liability. 

There are TONS of P&P Companies that "store" their debris in storage units. Saved our asses several times. Had 1 where there was some "junk" pinball machines torn apart and a few bikes and a elderly scooter with no battery-- these idiots sued. These people cried and boohoo'ed over their $5000 scooter, their grandkids bikes and these $25,000 pinball machines--- after making complete fools of themselves AND before the freakin E&O policy made an offer for sttlement we broke the news that we STORED all items and come get your sh*t and we will help load. They lived 6 blocks away but NEVER EVER showed.Lawsuit dropped. 

Storage Sheds are great


----------



## Backwell (Oct 15, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Its never abandoned unless a legal eviction has been completed. Even a Sheriffs Sale doesnt make you immune from liability.
> 
> There are TONS of P&P Companies that "store" their debris in storage units. Saved our asses several times. Had 1 where there was some "junk" pinball machines torn apart and a few bikes and a elderly scooter with no battery-- these idiots sued. These people cried and boohoo'ed over their $5000 scooter, their grandkids bikes and these $25,000 pinball machines--- after making complete fools of themselves AND before the freakin E&O policy made an offer for sttlement we broke the news that we STORED all items and come get your sh*t and we will help load. They lived 6 blocks away but NEVER EVER showed.Lawsuit dropped.
> 
> Storage Sheds are great


The filing fees they paid, what a waste.


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Wannabe said:


> Its never abandoned unless a legal eviction has been completed. Even a Sheriffs Sale doesnt make you immune from liability.
> 
> There are TONS of P&P Companies that "store" their debris in storage units. Saved our asses several times. Had 1 where there was some "junk" pinball machines torn apart and a few bikes and a elderly scooter with no battery-- these idiots sued. These people cried and boohoo'ed over their $5000 scooter, their grandkids bikes and these $25,000 pinball machines--- after making complete fools of themselves AND before the freakin E&O policy made an offer for sttlement we broke the news that we STORED all items and come get your sh*t and we will help load. They lived 6 blocks away but NEVER EVER showed.Lawsuit dropped.
> 
> Storage Sheds are great


sweet revenge hahahahaha:thumbsup:


----------

